# OVBA OPENS Info.



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Mosquito 4/24/16 Causeway Ramp 7:00-3:00 $50 entry fee 1 or 2 anglers per boat. Registration closes at 6:45.
Milton 6/5/16 Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00 entry fee $50 1 or 2 anglers per boat. Registration closes at 5:45.
*


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you pre enter for these opens? what is the pay back?, and based on how many boats? thanks


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

BASSINONE said:


> Can you pre enter for these opens? what is the pay back?, and based on how many boats? thanks


We don't have pre-entries, last yr. Mosq. had 17 boats(paid 3 places) Milton had 43 boats (paid 6 places)


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks, see ya there.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

At this rate I hope it's above freezing for the first tournament


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

rangervs81 said:


> *Mosquito 4/24/16 Causeway Ramp 7:00-3:00 $50 entry fee 1 or 2 anglers per boat. Registration closes at 6:45.
> Milton 6/5/16 Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00 entry fee $50 1 or 2 anglers per boat. Registration closes at 5:45.*
> 
> Last weekends Mosquito tournaments took over 13# to win... the fish are biting... weather looks decent and our club would love to have you at our annual open Sunday...


----------



## tubejig (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if other clubs will be fishing on Mosquito the same day?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Can always give the park office a call. I'm sure the ladies in the office would be able to tell you who has permits for that day.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe the Walleye tournament is going out of the Marina ramp.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Not going to make it guys good luck let me know how you guys do!


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

OVBA Open results on Mosquito. 1st. 15.59 2nd 14.00 3rd. 13.74 4th. 13.50 5th. 13.03 Big Bass 5.56 lbs. 35 boats OVBA thanks all anglers who fished our open. Next open is June 5 on Milton.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a great time at Mosquito! We didn't connect with any big fish but still had fun. Thanks for putting on a great tournament! Hope you get a good turnout for the Milton tournament.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We're in for Milton!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Has anyone been to Milton lately I haven't made it yet this year


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

It's fishing just well enough that your Dad should win the open... you'll probably finish mid-pack...


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Wow nothing like calling your shot I hope your hopin to cash second place son!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Boy... OVBA post their open information on March 4, 2016 and on June 24th nearly a week before the June 5th event here comes another club holding an open... The last 2 years OVBA has averaged about 35 boats and the lake gets incredibly small quickly... not sure why permits were issued for both but good luck to all and a little courtesy goes a long way out there... OVBA is using the very easy in/out Pointview ramp just past the golf course


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

hopin to cash said:


> Oh Boy... OVBA post their open information on March 4, 2016 and on June 24th nearly a week before the June 5th event here comes another club holding an open... The last 2 years OVBA has averaged about 35 boats and the lake gets incredibly small quickly... not sure why permits were issued for both but good luck to all and a little courtesy goes a long way out there... OVBA is using the very easy in/out Pointview ramp just past the golf course


2 other tournys. Rats nest and king of bass. Ill be their with king.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I was planning to fish OVBA but I'm going to have to pass on that cluster! That sucks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

young-gun21 said:


> I was planning to fish OVBA but I'm going to have to pass on that cluster! That sucks.


Im seriously considering not fishing it to. 

Everyone pick a dock!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

hopin to cash said:


> Oh Boy... OVBA post their open information on March 4, 2016 and on June 24th nearly a week before the June 5th event here comes another club holding an open... The last 2 years OVBA has averaged about 35 boats and the lake gets incredibly small quickly... not sure why permits were issued for both but good luck to all and a little courtesy goes a long way out there... OVBA is using the very easy in/out Pointview ramp just past the golf course


What's your payout %?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Im seriously considering not fishing it to.
> 
> Everyone pick a dock!


This past Sunday w/ two relatively small clubs it was tough to move w/o cutting someone off...lake fishes way too small.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

hopin to cash said:


> Oh Boy... OVBA post their open information on March 4, 2016 and on June 24th nearly a week before the June 5th event here comes another club holding an open... The last 2 years OVBA has averaged about 35 boats and the lake gets incredibly small quickly... not sure why permits were issued for both but good luck to all and a little courtesy goes a long way out there... OVBA is using the very easy in/out Pointview ramp just past the golf course


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard that the state won't turn any permits down, and that they try to keep events apart by ramp access. The person approving permits doesn't understand that all three tourneys are fishing for the same species! I would think that the directors could work things out for the best for all by having events on different days in order to get better turnouts. IMHO these events are pulling fields away from each other and will only get about 20 to 35 boats each. It should be interesting.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I was at Milton with the PLBC and it was a cluster f. Fishing was slow also. 8lbs won with 3.3 BB. The other club had slightly higher numbers but still tough fishing.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I run Rats Nest and have had this posted in other places since October of 2015 but if whoever is running the other open can call or pm me I have a option.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread but...

We experience dramatic changes to coordinated and communicated schedule intents DUE TO PERMIT DENIALS by the State and other governing bodies...

Portage- WBranch- Mosquito- LaDue -Moggie -Wingfoot- Deer ck- Walborn- Berlin I have had denials through the years...

It's a tap dance...no dog in this fight here, but can assure any readers you'd be amazed at the challenges faced annually


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Well it looks like they should have denied someone here but...they didn't. Just like last weekend when they had two permitted bass tourneys and a 29 boat walleye tourney at Milton. The state probably does deny permits tho I think it's less that perceived Nip. As a club director we were told by District 3 officials that they would not deny any event permit and that they 'control' the events by ramp access-FACT!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I will tell you I was denied two other dates on Milton and a date on Mosquito this year. I didn't want to have my tourney same day as PLBC but had no other choice. When making the TBX Elites Northeast schedule last minute this year was extremely difficult. Trying to avoid the NOAAs and XSeries and the TBX team series dates didnt leave me many options for dates. As far as last weekend between the two bass clubs there were only 30 or so bass boats fishing the tourneys. It wasnt horribly crowded but there were sections that had bass boats stacked on eachother. Luckily I only had one other boat around me most the day and we finished 1 and 2 in the TBX tourney. 8 pounds won our event also.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Wa wa wa cry me a gd river obviously you guys aren't good enough fisherman and r to worried about other boats I no I have no problem fishing behind another boat because I no I'm good enough to catch them you guys crying and complaining must not have no confidence in your self and it's prolly better you save your money so you don't donate anyways


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Good turn out had I think 30 boats tough bite for most it took over 10lbs to win thanks for coming out those that did


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I fished the other open and it took around the same weight to win it. We had 18 boats.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Good deal lots of boats but people still caught fish and people I talked to said no one cut each other off and got along well so to me the boat traffic and fishing was descent for everyone!


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Good deal lots of boats but people still caught fish and people I talked to said no one cut each other off and got along well so to me the boat traffic and fishing was descent for everyone!


OVBA OPEN RESULTS 1st 10.66 2nd 10.33 3rd 9.76 4th 9.62 5th 8.76 BB 3.23 LM 29 boats 13 limits. Thanks again anglers see you next year, 1st Sunday in June.


----------

